# how about using Chinese herbal medicine to treat endometriosis?



## wonderstruck (Nov 1, 2013)

I was diagnosed with endometriosis for a year.
during this year, I have tried many kinds of threpies to treat it.but my situation become worse and worse. recently, I have heard that the traditional Chinese medicien Fuyan pill can treat it effectlvely. but I am not sure if I should take it for a try. any suggestion?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've seen spam advertising that pill, but I'm not sure if it is the actual thing a TCM practioner would prescribe. Chinese herbal medicine can be a hard do it yourself project, so you may want to see a licenced acupuncturist or Chinese herbal provider and have them help you find what you should take and help you find out if there are some good brands as it isn't highly regulated so off the internet from an ad you may not get a high quality product.


----------



## lifeisahorrorstory (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey

I'd like to try some herbs too. I been on esstrosense which are detox pills but they only help a little so I am stopping them.


----------



## Sarah Brown (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Wonderstruck,

Here another source that says "IBS Sufferers Might Not Benefit from Chinese Herbal Remedy". I hope after reading this you might come to some conclusion.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

I wonder if these Chinese and Indian things even work well for most people. More importantly, where is the science and the clinical trials behind all this ?


----------



## CherylEmery (Mar 29, 2014)

Chinese Medicines are known for their different approach towards disease. According to Chinese medical practioners, every disease has it's own specific pattern and by differentiating patterns every disease can be treated accordingly. Symptoms presented by the patient are analyzed and then classified into an overall pattern of disease or imbalance. Acupuncture and herbal Chinese medicine Fairfax VA are then used to treat the problem.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

CherylEmery said:


> Chinese Medicines are known for their different approach towards disease. According to Chinese medical practioners, every disease has it's own specific pattern and by differentiating patterns every disease can be treated accordingly. Symptoms presented by the patient are analyzed and then classified into an overall pattern of disease or imbalance. Acupuncture and herbal Chinese medicine Fairfax VA are then used to treat the problem.


But conventional medicine does that too.


----------

